
Ask HN: Please share your Visual Studio tips - dman
Bought a new laptop and am going to do a simple experiment - if I can manage to stay on Windows and not install linux on it. Towards that end am going to try using Visual Studio for my C++ coding needs. (I am aware of VS Code and even use it occasionally but would like to try Visual Studio here). What settings do people change out of the box? Any plugins &#x2F; power features that you think are great?
======
epiddy
dark theme + line numbers for all file types

